# 12v TV Power supply



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

In order to prevent us from vandalising the power supply that has come with our new tv for the Kontiki we need a four pin din type plug to enable us to hard wire said tv in. Does anyone have a link for a supplier?

Cheers 
The Teuchters


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/directory-matches.html

any should have what you whant

joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

or

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/230794249825?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Would help if we knew what make of TV it was, as they ain't all the same type of plugs.

Nigel


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

surely a 4pin din is a 4 pin din

joe


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Maplin, 4pin din £1.49


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Happycampers said:


> Would help if we knew what make of TV it was, as they ain't all the same type of plugs.
> 
> Nigel


http://direct.asda.com/Luxor-LUX-19...Built-in-DVD-Player/000508813,default,pd.html

We've got the 22''.....brilliant buy @ £97!

Thanks everyone for your recommendations


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Happycampers said:


> Would help if we knew what make of TV it was, as they ain't all the same type of plugs.
> 
> Nigel


http://direct.asda.com/Luxor-LUX-19...Built-in-DVD-Player/000508813,default,pd.html

We've got the 22''.....brilliant buy @ £97!

Thanks everyone for your recommendations


----------

